# '42 Victory model????



## bentwoody66 (Jun 20, 2008)

Need any info on the 1942 Elgin Victory model that I can drudge up from anyone. Any help is appreciated, Thanks Ken


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just need info like...rarity, how it came about, factory advertisements, pictures. Anything that could help.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 22, 2008)

Class.......Class.........Bueller..........Bueller..........anyone there???????? I'm startin' to feel a little shcizo witout any responses other than my own.


----------



## Classicriders (Jun 22, 2008)

Buy the Elgin, J.C. Higgins, Hawthorne book from Memory Lane.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks, I just need to recover from the cost of the bike first:o


----------

